# On what side does your barbour bedale zip?



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

I just noticed mine zips on the "wrong" side. 
Is this a british thing? or did the barbour store give me a women's coat?
:biggrin:


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

It's a British thing. All Barbours have their zipper on the left side instead of the right.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

PHEW!

thanks sir.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Reptilicus said:


> It's a British thing. All Barbours have their zipper on the left side instead of the right.


Those chaps also drive on the "wrong" side and race their horses "anti-clockwise"
Cheers. Tom


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

fishertw said:


> Those chaps also drive on the "wrong" side and race their horses "anti-clockwise"
> Cheers. Tom


Not every British race course is anti-clockwise. For example, Sandown Park is clockwise. Epsom just down the road is anti clockwise. There is no concept of standardised track which I think adds variety.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

My Baracuta has the same lefty setup.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

My understanding is that the zipper being on the other side stems from the idea of having your valet zip up your coat for you. Maybe that's just hogwash, but that's what I heard from a salesman at an Orvis store.

Not that we have valets...but that's the provenance of the design.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

another quirk is that the neck hole is disproportionally small to the width of the jacket.

still an awesome jacket though.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Danny said:


> Not that we have valets...


You don't?


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

My valet is left handed. We're both in a pickle.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I thought it was an EU thing. Like the metric system.


----------

